# Handy-man has stopped responding



## debodun (Apr 14, 2015)

I had a handy-man do some odd jobs for me last summer and fall. The last job he did, he said I didn't have to pay him because he be coming back to do another similar procedure involving hard to close doors. Since then, I have tried to contact him by email, phone and Facebook. He is not returning my calls or responding to other methods. I know his mother and asked her about it. She indicated that she didn't want to get involved and that it was between him and me to settle our differences. I just can't understand when he stopped wanting to work for me unless he figures I shafted him, but he said we'd settle when he completed the work. Any theories?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 14, 2015)

I haven't a clue tbh, perhaps he's taken umbrage  at something you said or did..only _he_ knows , ...but it does sound like it might be a good idea to look for another handyman


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 27, 2015)

Yeah, I think it's time to look for another handyman.


----------



## Glinda (Apr 27, 2015)

There may be something going on in his life that's totally unrelated to you and demanding his attention.  But just to protect myself, I would send him an email and/or a U.S. Mail letter if you have his mailing address (send it certified - return receipt requested).  List all your various attempts to contact him because you thought you owed him money and ask him one final time to contact you.  Establish this paper trail and keep a copy, whether he responds or not.  That way you have something to provide the court if he ever tries any legal action against you.


----------

